# مكونات دليل الجودة (Quality Manual)



## mody max (8 مارس 2014)

*دليـل الجـــودة*​ 
*Quality Manual*​ 


 *يعتبر دليل الجودة اهم مؤشر لبيان فعالية وتاثير هدف المنشاة (شركة – مصنع – ورشة – منشاة تعليمية – منشاة علاجية – خدمية.الخ )*​ 
*فى تحقيق الجودة على المنشاة ذذاتها .*

*ولأن الحصول على جودة المنتج من اهم الاهداف الحيوية لجميع العاملين فى المنشاة وليس ادارة الجودة فقط لذلك يحدد فى دليل الجود دور كل عامل او قسم او .. الخ لتحققيق هذا الهدف .*

*وتعد المنشاة دليل الجودة للإستخدام الداخلى على ان تلتزم اقسامها المختلفة بالتعليمات الواردة فيه .*

*ويمكن ان يمثل دليل الجودة (بصفة غير رسمية ) وثيقة تعريفية بالمنشاة تساعد الجهات الرسمية او العملاء فى التعرف على تنظيم المنشاة وكذلك الطرق والوسائل التى تستخدمها من اجل الحصول على مستوى الجودة المطلوب .*

*وفيما يلى سيتم :*

 *1- تعريف دليل الجودة مع اهمية تواجده للمنشاة *

 *2- تقديم اطار عام لانشاء دليل الجودة وشرح مختصر لمقترح مكونات دليل الجودة *​ 


*تعريف دليل الجودة *

*دليل الجودة هو وثيقة الموصفة للتعليمات العامة وسياسة االجودة التى تنتهجها المنشاة من اجل تحقيق جودة خاصة بمنتجاتها او خدماتها .*

*كما انه يعتبر المرجع الاساسى والاول للمنشاة حيث يحتوى على كل الاعمال وانشطة الجودة والوثائق المتعلقة بها والهيكل التنظيمى لادارات المنشاة وتطوره.*

*ومن الاهمية يمكن ان يكون لكل منشاة دليل جودة خاص بها لتنظيم وتخطيط وتنسيق اسلوب العمل وجميع اوجه النشاط الخاص بها من اجل الحصول على الجودة المطلوبة .*



*يتناول دليل الجودة بالتفصيل النواحى الاتية :*

*الادارات المختلفة بالمنشاة *

*مسئوليات مختلف مسئوليات الادارة التنفيذية والادارية فيما يختص بالجودة .*

*ج- الاجراءات العامة التى تنظم او تدير عمل ادارة الجودة *

*د- العلاقة بين وحدات المنشاة المختلفة .


*
*كيفية انشاء دليل الجودة (عام )*​ 
*لأنشاء دليل الجودة طرق مقننة ومتفق عليها عالميا ويجب اتباع احداها فى انشاء دليل الجودة .*
*وعلى وجه العموم فان الاطار العام لانشاء دليل الجودة يتضمن :-*

*أ‌- ان ينخذ قرار أنشاء دليل الجودة على اعلى مستوى بالمنشاة وان يصاحب ذلك تعيين مسئول (فرد او فريق او مجموعة )عن تنسيق وادارة هذا العمل وكذلك متابعة التطورات التى يتم ادخالها على هذا الدليل .*
*ب‌- يعتبر تحرير بعض الفصول المختلفة لهذا الدليل عملا مجمعا تشترك فيه الاقسام والادارات المختلفة المعنية بالمنشاة – لذلك فقد يكون من الضرورى اتخاذ اجراء تحفيز الافراد المشتركين فى هذا العمل ويعتبر نجاح هذا الاجراء هو العامل الاساسى لانشاء دليل الجودة *
*ج- ويكلف الفريق المعين للاشراف على انشاء دليل الجودة بالتنسيق بين جميع الاقسام والوحدات فى المنشاة لاستخدام لغة ومفاهيم مشتركة يمكن على اساسها وضع دليل الجودة *
*د- من المهم ان يشار فى دليل الجودة على مليكة المنشاة لهذا الدليل وحقوقها فى توزيعه وتعديله .*
*ه- يجب ان يلائم دليل الجودة النشاط الخاص بالمنشاة وكذلك تخصصها الفنى ونوع العملاء القائمين بالتعامل مع المنشاة ودرجة اهميتهم .*
*وفى حالة وجود منشاة صناعية ذات وحدات او مصانع مختلفة فانه يراعى ان ينشا الدليل على مستوى المنشاة الصناعية ككيان واحد ثم يتم تخصيص جزء من الدليل لكل مستوى ادنى او نشاط او وضع دليل منفصل له مع الحرص على وجود ترابط وتنسيق وعدم تعارض بين كل هذه الاجزاء .*
*و- تحقيقا لديناميكية دليل الجودة – يجب ان يؤخذ فى الاعتبار عند اصدار دليل الجودة ان يكون قابلا لإدخال تعديلات على صفحاته وتحديثه وترقيم الفصول المختلفة وكذلك طرق إدخال الصفحات المراد المراد إدخالها او إلغائها بسهولة .*
*على ان يحتوى الدليل على وصسقة بإجراءات محددة لعملية التحديث فى هذه الفقرات على فترات زمنية التى يمكن التعديل فيها والجهات الصالحة لذلك .*
*وتحقق هذه الديناميكية ان يكون دليل الجودة ملاحقا لأى تطوير او تعديل يطرأعلى تنظيم المنشاة وكذلك الانشطة التى تقوم بها – وعلى سبيل المثال :*
*· تطابق الدليل مع التعديلات التى يتم ادخاله على التنظيم العام والوظيفى للمنشاة .*
*· مواءمة الدليل للقواعد الفنية والوسائل و الاجراءات ونتائج التحقيقات والمراجعات التى تخص الجودة .*
*· مواءمة الدليل للتغيرات التى تحدث فى نظام ادارة الجودة وعلاقتها بادارة المنشاة *
*· الاحتفاظ بالتنسيق بين الوحدات المختلفة فى المنشاة .
*
 * 3 - إطار ومكونات دليل الجودة *​* يمكن ان يكون الاطار العام الذى يتم انشاء دليل الجودة داخله على قسم عام وسبعة ابواب تفصيلهم كالاتى :

القسم العام : يحتوى على قرار رئيس مجلس ادارة المنشاة بانشاء دليل الجودة وقواعد ادخال تعديلات وتحديثه وصفحة التعديلات والتحدسثات التى ادخلت على دليل الجودة وقائمة بالجهات التى يتم توزيع الدليل عليها .


الباب الاول: الهدف من دليل الجودة 
الباب الثانى: تعريفات ومصطلحات 
الباب الثالث: تعريف عام بالمنشاة 
الباب الرابع: الهيكل التنظيمى للمنشاة 
الباب الخامس: إجرارات ضمان الجودة بالمنشاة 
الباب السادس: الاجراءات المصاحبة لتطبيف دليل الجودة 
الباب السابع: جدول شامل لوثائق ضمان الجودة القياسية المستخدمة فى اصدار الدليل 


وفيما يلى شرح بعض مكونات المقترحة لدليل الجودة :- 

القسم العام :
يحتوى هذا القسم على خطة الجودة التى وضع على اساسها دليل الجودة الخاص بالمنشاة
ويمكن ان يضاف الى ذلك محتويات الفصول خاصة فصل الذى يحتوى على القواعد والاجراءات الفنية .

كما يحتوى هذا القسم على 
أ‌- قرار رئيس مجلس الادارة : (اعلى سلطة بالمنشاة )
متضمنا انه قد صدر نتيجة لدراسات اجريت على مستوى جميع وحدات للمنشاة وافضت الى ضرورة انشاء دليل الجودة 
وان قرار رئيس مجلس ادارة المنشاة (باعتباره المسئول الاول عن الجودة امام الجهات الخارجية )
بوضع دليل الجودة موضع التنفيذ الكامل والفعال اعتبار من (يذكر التاريخ )

ب: ملامح التعديلات (Features of amendments)

التى ادخلت على دليل الجودة و يدون فى هذه الصفحة تاريخ اصدار الطبعة الاولى للدليل (الاصدار الاول ) 
وتاريج تحرير الاصدارات التالية وارقام الصفحات التى ادخل عليها التعديلات 

ج: قواعد ادخال التعديلات على الدليل وتحديثه :
يجب ان يحدد فى هذا الفصل الاجراءات الخاصة التى تفرضها المنشاة لتحديث وتعديل دليل الجودة ويمكن ايضا تحديد مسئول عن اصدار قرار بالتحديث وكيفيته والمسئول عن الاحتفاظ بالنسخة المرجعية 

د: قائمة الجهات الخارجية التى يتم توزيع الدليل عليها :
تشمل هذه القائمة الجهات الداخلية للمنشاة والجهات الخارجية عنها التى سيتم توزيع الدليل عليها 
وقد يتعذر كتابة هذه القائمة لاى اسباب وهنا يجب الاشارة الى ذلك مع ذكر المرجع الذى يمكن الرجوع اليه فى هذا الموضوع .

**الباب الاول :الهدف من دليل الجودة *​ *يجب ان يتضمن هذا الباب معلومات عن *
*أ - مجالات العمل للمنشاة *
*ب- دور ومسئوليات الاقسام و الوحدات المختلفة المكونة للمنشاة *
*ج - القواعد والاجراءات التى يتم تطبيقها بواسطة كل قسم او مستوى إدارى فى مجال ادارة الجودة *
*د - وضع خطط الجودة الخاصة بالمنتجات *
*ه - الاشارة الى ان الدليل هو وسيلة لإعطاء المعلومات (والثقة المطلوبة ) للجهات المسئولة _(الرسمية وغيرها )او العملاء والتى تتعلق بالاجراءات المتخذة من قبل المنشاة لتلبية مطالب ضمان الجودة *


 *الباب الثانى : تعريفات ومصطلحات *​ *يتم الالتزام بشرح جميع مصطلحات الواردة فى دليل والوثائق الخاصة بالجودة على اساس المواصفات القياسية الدولية وفى حالة عدم وجود مرجع قياسى يساهم هذا الباب فى تبسيط المصطلحات الخاصة بالمنشاة *


 *الباب الثالث : تعريف عام بالمنشاة *​ *يعتبر هذا الباب بمثابة تقديم للمنشاة ومكوناتها المختلفة للعملاء ويقتصر فيه على تقديم المنشاة تقديما وجيزا وكافيا ويفضل ان يذكر فيه نتائج تقييم الجهات الخارجية الرسمية والشهادات الحاصلة عليها ويقترح ان يتضمن هذا بعض او كل الاتى : *
*- اسم المنشاة - الشكل القانونى - راس المال العام *
*- مجال النشاط (معدات - منتجات - اصلاح - خدمات ... الخ )*
*- الموقع العام للمنشاة (اداريا وجغرافيا )*
*- تشكيل مجلس ادارة المنشاة *
*- الادارات المكونة للمنشاة (انتاج - الجودة ...الخ )*
*- الوحدات الانتاجية بالمنشاة *
*- عدد العاملين فى المنشاة من الافراد *
*- اهم الجهات التى تتعامل مع المنشاة كعملاء *


----------



## mody max (8 مارس 2014)

الباب الرابع: الهيكل التنظيمى للمنشأة​ 
 يستخدم هذا الباب لإعطاء صورة تفصيلية للهيكل بالمنشاة 
  ويحتوى هذا الباب على مايلى : - 
 
​ 1 - الهيكل التنظيمى : واضحا وشاملا لجميع الوحدات المكونة للمنشاة وموضحا به التبعية الادارية والتبعية الوظيفية بدون ذكر اسماء المسئولين على ان يوضح فيه الروابط الوظيفية بين ادارة الجودة والادارات المختلفة للمنشاة 
  2: تقديم موجز للوحدات المكونة للمنشاة : يشتمل على ماهيه الوحدة واختصاصاتها مع تحديد المسئوليات بدقة لكل مسئول
  3 : ادارة الجودة : تلتزم إدارة الجودة بمسئوليات اساسية سواء تلك التى تتعلق بالخطة الداخلية للمنشاة او فيما يتعلق بالعملاء ومن ثم يجب اعطاء توصيف كامل واضح لتنظيم إدارة الجودة ككل وكذلك تنظيم وحداتها المختلفة 
​ 
  الباب الخامس : - إجراءات ضمان الجودة بالمنشاة ​ 
 يقدم هذا الباب القواعد والاجراءات التى تعد مسبقا لتحديد دور كل العاملين بالمنشاة ودور كل وحدة من الوحدات المشتركة - ويتضمن هذا الباب :

 1: توضيح اجراءات التى تكفل تحقيق جودة المنتج او الخدمة بواسطة المنشاة مع ضمان إعطاء الثقة فى الحصول على الجودة المطلوبة .
  وفى هذه النقطة يمكن ان يستعرض هذا الباب البنود الخاصة بتنفيذ وضمان الجودة مفصلة وذلك بتحديد المسئولين عن وضع الاجراءاتالفنية لكل مراحلة من مراحل الانتاج 
  والمسئولين عن وضع هذه الاجراءات موضع التنفيذ وكيفية تنفيذها والمسئولين عن متابعة تنفيذ هذه الاجراءات .
  كذلك إعداد الوثائق اللازمة لتنفيذ هذه الاجراءات سواء كانت هذه الاجراءات فنية او ادارية 
 
  2: التوريدات : تقييم التوريدات داخليا بمعرفة المنشاة وخارجيا عن المنشاة 
  وتحديد مطالب واحتياجات المنشاة واختيار القائمين بإمداد المنشاة وتحرير اوامر التوريد مع تحديد المواد والمعدات التى تورد للمنشاة يواسطة العميل 
  3: الانتاج: تحديد الوثائق الفنية وطرق ووسائل ومعدات التصنيع والافراد القائمين بالتصنيع والتعديلات التى طرأت على عملية التصنيع 
  4: تتبع خط سير المنتجات : اثناء تصنيعها وذلك عن طريق تمييز المنتجات وتتبع حركة المنتج متضمنة سير مطالب واحتياجات عملية الانتاج مع ضرورة جمع وحفظ المعلومات ومصادرها المختلفة 
  5: تدوال المنتجات : الحماية والتغليف والتخزين والنقل 
  6: التفتيش الفنى والقبول واختبار اختام الضمان مع تدوين جميع احداث التفتيش فى الملف الخاص بالتفتيش وتحديد شكل الختم والمسئول عنه وتحديد الفحوص التى تجرى بواسطة المنشاة او العميل لتقدير المنتج للقبول .
  7: معدات الهندسة والتجارب والاختبارات وتشمل إختبار وتجهيز وسائل القياس وإجراءات التشغيل والمعايرة وتحديد ظروف التشغيل والاجراءات الوقائية لهذا الاجهزة 
  8: إلاستخدام وخدمة مابعد البيع 
  9: إدارة الوثائق الفنية التى يتم انشاؤها بمعرفة المنشاة والخارجية 
  10 : حالات عدم المطابقة للمواصفات وكيفية اكتشافها وتحليل اسبابها والاجراءات التصحيحية ( وقائية - علاجية ) مع تحديد معدلات التجاوز الفنية 
  11: تدريب وتأهيل العاملين 
  12 : العلاقات الخارجية المتعلقة بالجودة سواء مع العملاء او مع جهات رسمية او مع المستخدم المباشر للمنتج او مع الموردين

الباب السداس : الاجراءات المصاحبة لتطبيق دليل الجودة ​

ولتفعيل دور دليل الجودة بتنفيذه يتطلب دلك إتباع عدة اجراءات منصوص عليها فى وثائق بالمشاة وبها بالتفصيل كيفية تحرير وتطبيق هذه الاجراءات والمسئول عن إنشائها وكيفية استثمار هذه الاجراءات ومن هذه الاجراءات على سبيل المثال : -
1 : إجراءات مراجعات الجودة ( خطوات التصنيع - إلاجراءات الفنية - التنظيم - التفتيش ) 
2 : إجراءات التحريات الفنية بخصوص الجودة 
3 : إجراءات مؤتمرات الجودة وميزانيات الجودة 
4: إجراءات تطبيق خطة الجودة 
5: اعمال المراجعة للمشروع وللملف الفنى .

 الباب السابع : *جدول شامل لوثائق ضمان الجودة القياسية المستخدمة فى اصدار الدليل*

​
 *وانهى الموضوع ارجو من الله ان تعم الافادة لكل من يهمه الامر بخصوص موضوع دليل الجودة*


----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 مارس 2014)

بارك الله بك ...ومزيداً من التقدم ...بداية ممتازة..


----------



## mody max (9 مارس 2014)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> بارك الله بك ...ومزيداً من التقدم ...بداية ممتازة..


*اسعدنى مكوثك فى متصفحى البسيط 
لك تحاياى *


----------



## أمير رجب (4 يونيو 2014)

زادكم الله علمآ وعمالآ متقبلآ


----------



## mody max (15 يونيو 2014)

أمير رجب قال:


> زادكم الله علمآ وعمالآ متقبلآ



*اسعدنى مكوثك فى متصفحى البسيط 
لك تحاياى *


----------



## amato alra7man (23 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

